# Anyone managed to take advantage of quitting without saving, even with the new autosave feature?



## IndiaHawker (Apr 11, 2020)

Okay I admit I just did this - was faffing around deciding where to place a ramp, got it JUST how I wanted it, and literally seconds after confirming it had a lightbulb moment and realised how I could make it a million times better. Panicked and closed software and was expecting it to have saved, but turned game back on and guess I got lucky and turned it off quick enough! Really pleased but feeling a little cheaty haha. Do love the autosave feature though!


----------



## j1119 (Apr 11, 2020)

Yeah, accidentally told Gayle she could leave because I wasn't paying attention and I couldn't bear to lose her :,( so, I reset


----------



## Mairmalade (Apr 11, 2020)

I did the same thing with one of my inclines a few days ago haha. I was sooooooo relived when it didn’t save because I am broke af and cannot afford to move it again.

Autosave was not so kind when I first unlocked terraforming and went a bit overboard. I was destroying rivers, destroying cliffs, building rivers...halfway through decided, “man I should keep more to my natural town layout to avoid stress. AC is not supposed to stress me out.” Closed the game and realized I was too far in. All my destruction was saved. Two breakdowns and one thought of restarting later, Ive managed to build a pretty stellar island.

phew what a nightmare


----------



## Rosch (Apr 11, 2020)

I actually use this exploit for saving fish bait and this is how I got my golden trout, char and stringfish last month.

I load the game, quickly run to the river clifftop, throw bait until I get the desired shadow, then fish. If I didn't get the fish I want after 3-4 bait attempts, I reset.


----------



## buny (Apr 11, 2020)

i read somewhere that the game autosaves every 10 minutes so if u keep that in mind i think its fine and wont have any problems


----------



## Lunica (Apr 11, 2020)

Someone tried to scam me so I used this method. Thankfully it didn't autosave and I still had my items and they were booted out of my island.


----------



## buny (Apr 11, 2020)

Lunica said:


> Someone tried to scam me so I used this method. Thankfully it didn't autosave and I still had my items and they were booted out of my island.



as far as i know u can press the - button and the online connection will end without saving the changes that happened during it


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 11, 2020)

buny said:


> as far as i know u can press the - button and the online connection will end without saving the changes that happened during it


I believe you hit the home button. Ending the session via the "-" button saves the game. Going to the home menu for a few seconds causes the connection to be loss, therefore not saving.


----------



## buny (Apr 11, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> I believe you hit the home button. Ending the session via the "-" button saves the game. Going to the home menu for a few seconds causes the connection to be loss, therefore not saving.



oh, ty for correcting me!


----------



## IndiaHawker (Apr 11, 2020)

Lol glad I'm not the only one! Actually just realised that since I hadn't put in any donations I could have just gone to the town hall and cancelled project without losing out anyway haha! But panicked on the spot and wasn't sure!


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 11, 2020)

I accidentally gave Chief a stack of 30 iron ore (the thing I wanted to give him was right next to it) and I panicked and closed the software without saving... Luckily I was able to give him his gift and save all my iron!


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 11, 2020)

j1119 said:


> Yeah, accidentally told Gayle she could leave because I wasn't paying attention and I couldn't bear to lose her :,( so, I reset



Accidentally telling a favourite villager they can leave is my biggest fear, so I’m glad to hear I can reset if that happens!


----------



## Candy83 (Apr 11, 2020)

Lunica said:


> Someone tried to scam me so I used this method. Thankfully it didn't autosave and I still had my items and they were booted out of my island.



Bravo to you!

It is too bad Nintendo, clearly wanting the Auto-Save feature, did not think of having an optional feature that allowed one to: 1) Auto-Save and 2) Not Auto-Save.

It’s like one of those popular streaming services. A subscriber has the option to Auto-Start the next episode of an original series—or not to do that.


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 11, 2020)

i'll definitely use it if i get a camper i want to move in so i can decide who they kick out


----------



## meo (Apr 11, 2020)

Yep, I probably had to more 5 villager plots because they were off slightly. I was able to plot reset all but one before autosave could update. The last one it autosaved almost instantly lol but luckily I got it right on the first try so whew...


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 11, 2020)

when I get campers,if I choose to move them in I always reset until they kick the person I want.


----------



## Lunica (Apr 11, 2020)

buny said:


> as far as i know u can press the - button and the online connection will end without saving the changes that happened during it


This does not work if you press - and end session it will save it. I saw this misinformation going around on Twitter and if you did this when a scammer came, you would still lose your items. I do this to end session as a faster way of closing the gate, your progress is still saved and there is a going home animation. But with press Home and X it just counts as a lost connection so nothing is saved. 


Candy83 said:


> Bravo to you!
> 
> It is too bad Nintendo, clearly wanting the Auto-Save feature, did not think of having an optional feature that allowed one to: 1) Auto-Save and 2) Not Auto-Save.
> 
> It’s like one of those popular streaming services. A subscriber has the option to Auto-Start the next episode of an original series—or not to do that.



IKR, I wish there was an option to save manually. There are times when my friends have come over but our connection is not the best. In New Leaf you could save when your friends are in town and everything is fine. It makes no sense why New Horizons doesn't have that  I'm glad that I can use the feature to boot out scammers, but at the same time when my friends come over and we lose progress because of a dropped connection it's tragic.


----------



## Farfle_Productions (Apr 11, 2020)

Lunica said:


> Someone tried to scam me so I used this method. Thankfully it didn't autosave and I still had my items and they were booted out of my island.


This is a fear of mine since I do a lot of trades, how did they scam you?



Lunica said:


> This does not work if you press - and end session it will save it. I saw this misinformation going around on Twitter and if you did this when a scammer came, you would still lose your items. I do this to end session as a faster way of closing the gate, your progress is still saved and there is a going home animation. But with press Home and X it just counts as a lost connection so nothing is saved.



Thank you for explaining!


----------



## Lunica (Apr 11, 2020)

Farfle_Productions said:


> This is a fear of mine since I do a lot of trades, how did they scam you?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for explaining!



I was trying to get the Sakura Clock DIY recipe, they pmed me and said they would accept my trade for 2 Nook Miles Tickets and asked me what's my dodo code. I was a bit sceptical at how fast they accepted it, but I opened my island and when they came, I dropped the NMTs first. Their character had the thinking motion so I thought they would drop it too. But they picked it up and seem to stand still, and then there was the green banner notif that  someone was leaving. So I instantly knew they were a scammer and pressed Home and X to close the game. Then when I went to their profile, I saw that other people had commented on their post that the person also tried to scam them.

I know people have complained about the coming and leaving animations taking very long. But honestly I'm glad it was long because it gave me the chance to instantly close AC.

I had actually checked their profile and looked through their posts, but I didn't see the actual posts by clicking on it. I even prepared some extra gold nuggets to give them since they said they wanted to trade for it in their post title. If I had done a more thorough lookthrough their profile and clicked on their posts, I would have known they were a scammer. They also pmed me direct instead of commenting on my trading post, so the other people who were calling him out couldn't have commented to help me in time.


----------



## IndiaHawker (Apr 11, 2020)

Silly question but on the subject - if instead of quitting, I'd gone to town hall and cancelled project that way - would I have had to wait till tomorrow to build the ramp or would it still have let me build it today? Cheers!


----------

